# Have You Had CPR Training?



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes. But I'm not touching him until I know the potential for danger is gone.

All our employees have CPR.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

about 6 times


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, but not recently.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Every two years I do it to keep certified. Luckily never had to use it.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes. Never needed it.

Usually a 4-8 hour class. 

"One of the best tools in your toolbox. Period!"


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Yuppers


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

At least every two years since I was thirteen in Boy Scouts, sometimes more often depending on employer.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Past AHA & ARC instructor, tenderized many patients , old news now, lot has changed.....

~CS~


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Never for work.. but was certified as a foster parent.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No. I take a decidedly Darwinian approach to life and death.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Since high school.

I started when it was with the precordial thump and four 'stairstep' breaths.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

since the military over 30 years ago and refreshers ever since
and hope to hell i never have to use it


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Refreshed every year when I was a ski patroller but never had anything beyond the usual twists, sprains, fractures and dislocations. Never kept it up for this job. I probably should.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep, back when I was a medic had to use it a bunch of times, 0% survived, my ex (a nurse) had a save once.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Every 2 years......along with a multitude of other safety courses and certificates.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Do it every 2 years as well as what ever other tickets I need to carry for work...

Had to use it twice.. Once at a party on someone who had way too much to drink and lost their pulse.. The other time at work, when an apprentice got pinned between an 8" pipe and some cable tray and they lost their pulse.. Both survived and made a full recovery..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I have had the training and I suggest to all those who help me out at the booth to have taken the course. It is rare but occasionally, someone, who is not aware of a full digital exam gets excited and possibly overcome and CPR...and a glass of wine is in order.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Twice, but not in about 5-6 years.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There was a national drive to require all ERE's _(emergency response employees)_ to be certified at one time. 

I can recall signing a petition ,but am unsure of its fruition....~CS~


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I have it, renew it as needed and used it once successfully but not at work.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

have to pass it every 3 years ! it takes 2 days of 8 hours


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

We are required to take CPR, Blood Borne pathogens, and first aid every year. Used it a few times when on Fire Dept. Never pulled anyone thru though. Never had to use CPR at work yet.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Used it once at work....I was part of a rescue team on an accident. The guy didn't make it. 

He unfortunately never had a chance as it was a massive release (over 500ppm was the estimate, and 200 ppm can cause death within an hour) of chlorine dioxide, a chemical used for bleaching of pulp and paper.
The rescue team kept him alive long enough for the paramedics to get him on route to the hospital. He was pronounced as DOA at the hospital though.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Used it once at work....I was part of a rescue team on an accident. The guy didn't make it.
> 
> He unfortunately never had a chance as it was a massive release (over 500ppm was the estimate, and 200 ppm can cause death within an hour) of chlorine dioxide, a chemical used for bleaching of pulp and paper.
> The rescue team kept him alive long enough for the paramedics to get him on route to the hospital. He was pronounced as DOA at the hospital though.


I would feel badly if that were me. You, at least tried and I think that you should be proud that you tried.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

2nd that....:thumbsup:

the stats aren't pretty, but the AED's up the ante' a tad. 

and they're appearing in many public buildings now.....:thumbsup:


~CS~


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*30 of 40 years in the trade*

Haven't had first aid and CPR in ten years but all the time before that. Had to use first aid when guy on motorcycle went head on into a van, he lost his leg and I had to stop the blood. That is when I learned the meaning of ahole, he tried to pass 2 trucks with trailers in a s turn. If the people in the van were hurt I was going to let this guy die and help them.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I would feel badly if that were me. You, at least tried and I think that you should be proud that you tried.:thumbsup:


I was part of a team who responded to the emergency call in the pulp mill. We _all_ tried hard and took turns administering CPR because (as anyone who has used it properly knows) doing CPR knows......its tiring.

I felt pretty crappy for a long time and it still comes back to me at the weirdest times.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ive had to to the heimlich on my son. He was choking on cheese from pizza at a restaraunt. 
My wife panicked, and i jumped up and let him know i was going to squeeze him, and it may hurt. But it worked. 
After he spit it out, i was quite shook up. 
But the training year after year , provided by our shop definetely was burned into my head. 
Thankfully ive never had to do cpr.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in _good_ company here

Any of you would drop what you're doing to help a _man down_, and do what you could ,despite the odds......:thumbsup:

You have_ no idea_ how far that goes in the field 

You are the salt of the earth...


~CS~


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Have you had CPR training?


Every 2 years we get CPR, AED, and first aid training. Our company requirees this for all qualified electrical workers, supervisors and designated first responders.

The class includes many types of injuries (impalement, amputations, allergic reactions, heat stroke, seizure, heart attack, diabetic shock, electric shock, etc.) and it also covers blood borne pathogens and waste disposal. All this training is rolled into one long class, but it’s very interesting, informative and I hope I never have to use it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

After my course they were getting rid of the older "dummies" so to speak and I asked for one to take home. I had just bought a 3/4 inch hole saw and wanted to see how it worked. My wife came in and didn't understand anything about electric work.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've thankfully never needed the cpr.

Firefighting and hazmat though, used a lot of extinguishers and spill kits.


----------



## SugarSpark (Dec 14, 2015)

Required part of the Elec Tech AAS Program I completed. Just renew every 2, and hope I never have to actually use the skill.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Every 2 years for 20yrs


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Every 2 - 3 yrs since 1986 !

Thankfully, I've never had to use it. 
The emergency first aid has come in handy a few times thou.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Good thing this was up and running..... I haven't in a while. It was a nice reminder to re-certify.

What about first aide? What courses should I take, suggestions?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

to long ago, i need to update!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

*also important *


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

took it when i was in tech. some of guys thought it was funny until they had to pratice on annie annie.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

One company I work for gave us cpr most of there jobs required at least one person on the job to have it


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, but my card is expired, so I forgot everything. They never mentioned the waiver needed to administer it though. jk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

[hazbeen]One of my first saves was an 80ish woman, coded as soon as we got her in the wagon. I pumped th_e sh&t _outta her, shouting at her all the while _'You're going to leave HIM all alone'_..........she lived 4 months, enough to say goodbye..........[/hazbeen] ~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Have had CPR classes many many times over the years, have been an EMT in the past as well as a volunteer firemen and public service rescue diver for years.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

yes last week, must get one every 3 years to be legal here. take 2 days of lost work


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Having been a soldier it was every six months & since, every year. Much more comprehensive than simple cpr. AED are now required where I'm at.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Licensed EMT, so yes BLS level CPR (with AED and oxygen admin) every 2 years

I've saved a lot of dummies.


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

First aid and CPR every year. Company policy along with a drug test. 

Wish there was more random drug tests to weed out the few that need it.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, CPR training and also how to use an AED, hope I never have to use either but I am trained and certified should the occasion arise


----------

